# FA: United 5



## jktstance (Jun 16, 2012)

FA: United is coming up in a couple of months near NYC and I'm thinking of going this year.  I've heard that the con isn't run very well.  Can any veterans shed some light on it?


----------



## Stakie (Jun 19, 2012)

jktstance said:


> FA: United is coming up in a couple of months near NYC and I'm thinking of going this year.  I've heard that the con isn't run very well.  Can any veterans shed some light on it?


Well, it's not as organized as it could be. It's in a new location this year. I was there last year and had a great time. I went to some really awesome panels. Met some pretty awesome people and I can't really complain all too much. FREE PARKING! Very cheap hotel rates. It doesn't have as many things as other cons do but it's a reasonable rate. If you live close by it's at least worth making the hour or so drive to come out an experience. At least in my opinion.


----------



## jktstance (Jun 20, 2012)

Well, I'm not too concerned about it being small.  I went to a con with under 300 people a couple of weeks ago and had a blast.  And yeah, FA:U does seem to be pretty cheap (hotels, parking, registration).  Only problem is that it's a 6 hour drive for me.  I might have to give it a shot anyway.


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Jun 21, 2012)

I went in '08, before it moved to its new location.  I had a good time.  There were fursuiters, a sizable dealer's den, video games, artists, and all the good con stuff.  And that was before the panels.  I thought it was fun.  However, my friend made me leave early, so I couldn't stay and appreciate the awesomeness.  So, if you've got friends, and don't mind spending a little money (less than AC was for sure), I'd say give it a go, cuz it'd be a fun weekend.


----------



## NotJonGreco (Jun 25, 2012)

This is gonna he my first con, so I'm stoked. Leaving early to head down to Virginia to see some friends, but I'll be there for sure. Can't wait to meet people!


----------



## Bread (Jun 26, 2012)

Yep I'm going, it's like a 20 minute drive from me and it'll be my first con


----------



## Origamigryphon (Jun 28, 2012)

I'll be there


----------



## Plantar (Jun 28, 2012)

It's too far for me to go. Lame. :1


----------



## Anubite (Jun 28, 2012)

Its looking like ill be there, first con!


----------



## Zerohenry (Jul 23, 2012)

Is there a ride share thread? Or should I post in the hotel room thread?
Me and a friend are looking to get a ride from Boston. Preferably going on Friday and coming back Sunday.
Might be able to swing Thursday through Monday. Let me know, drop me an e-mail at parlnock@gmail.com or aim me on aim my name on that is parlnock.


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 23, 2012)

This will be my first con, and I'm flying there all the way from central alberta lol


----------

